# IceFaces: Tooltip text formatieren



## Tho82 (25. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Tree mit einzelnen IceUserObject's. Für diese will ich gerne einen Tooltip anzeigen lassen, was auch mit IceUserObject.setTooltip(String text) funktioniert.

Da ich gerne mehrere unterschiedliche Informationen im Tooltip unterbringen möchte, würd ich diesen gerne formatieren (z.B. mehrere Zeilen). Ich habe folgende Strings schon probiert:


```
String txt = "<html><body> Latitude: " + obj.getLatitude() + "<br>" 
  + "Longitude: " + obj.getLongitude() + "</html></body>";
```

und:


```
String txt = "Latitude: + obj.getLatitude() + "\n" + "Longitude: " + obj.getLongitude();
```

EDIT: Ich hab gesehn, dass der String als Title im DIV element steht. Dort sind wohl keine Zeilenumbrüche möglich?!? Gibts denn noch ne andere Möglichkeit, diesen Tooltip so hinzubiegen wie ich das benötige?

Mit beiden kommt der text raus wie angegeben, jedoch nicht formatiert.
Habt ihr noch eine Idee wie ich eine neue Zeile setzen kann?

Gruß und vielen Dank schonmal,
Tho


----------



## MiDniGG (25. Okt 2010)

Also bei mir funktioniert das ohne Probleme...

Obwohl es am Ende </body></html> heißen müsste... Brauch man body überhaupt??? Ich glaube nicht...

Ist das ein JTree von dem Du da redest? Die Methode sollte setToolTipText(String str); heißen, oder?!

Vllt hilft ja was...


----------



## Tho82 (25. Okt 2010)

Hi, nein das ist es leider nicht. Es ist ein IceFaces object. Die Klasse heisst:

com.icesoft.faces.component.tree.IceUserObject


----------



## MiDniGG (25. Okt 2010)

Argh! Ja hab ich überlesen. Sorry. Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Tho82 (25. Okt 2010)

Okay, trotzdem danke. Der Vollständigkeit halber noch folgende Information:

Die Applikation soll nur mit dem Firefox laufen. Die Frage ist hier nun einfach nur: Wie kann ich in dem DIV-Tag den Title so setzen, dass ein Zeilenumbruch stattfindet (im Titel attribut)?


----------



## Raziell (25. Okt 2010)

Soweit ich weiss garnicht. Im IE, Iron jedenfalls gehts mit &#+10; (+ wegdenken).

Würde mir einen eigenen Tooltip mit JavaScript bauen.


Gruß


----------

